# paint brushes



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

So that's why Pa is the way it is... Crooked cut in lines.
Guys like you.:clap:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I am really liking Corona Chinex these days.




bobbyacro said:


> I use my butt.


 So you have turned it into a brush holder huh?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Alright. I want to fess up. I don't use the purdy 3 inch like I was saying before. That was bs and I want to be straight with you guys. I use LASER CATS. The pussy laser completely atomizes the paint and then you back brush with the tail. I can cut in 900 feet per second. The things aren't cheap but they're worth it.


----------



## ShaneWarne (Oct 7, 2008)

Wooster 3" flat


----------



## jmda (Apr 3, 2008)

My preferred brush for cutting in walls is 3" chinex wall brush (corona knight or purdy swan). Chinex seems to last longer, but will use any 3" brush.


----------



## CTDiesel (May 13, 2009)

Usually a 2 1/2" sometimes a 3". A bit smaller brush seems to help me keep the line looking like a laser beam, not jim beam.


----------



## HanerEnterprise (Apr 19, 2009)

Wooster 2 1/2" angle sash works best for me.


----------



## Paulf (Jun 10, 2006)

I like the Corona sash, all sizes.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

I experimented yesterday and bought a 2 1/2" Purdy Pip (oval) and I loved it. I think I may switch over to those for interior drywall. The 3" was a little bulky for my liking but the 2 1/2" was just right.

With it you get the ease and weight of a smaller brush, and the paint quantity of a larger brush. The oval edges taper in to almost a point so they are great for accent walls and detail work too.

Heres a tip: paint stores can order anything. If you see a brush or whatever on the Purdy or Wooster websites and your local store doesn't carry it, they will order it for you if you ask. Purdy, Wooster, and Corona each probably carry over 100 brushes each, and stores cannot stock all of them.


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

Purdy 2-1/2" sash. Or the PPG brand.


----------

